# A question about kit extras...



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright so I'm about to purchases a Revell F-101 Voodoo and an F-8 Crusader. I'm looking for possible cockpit pieces and new landing gear but it seems eduard and all the other companies make the extra for the Hasegawa kit in the F-8's case. 

For F-101 they do make the extras for revell but the question is

If the Hasegawa kit costs 30 dollars shouldn't it be an improvement over the 10 dollar revell kit? Why does the Hasegawa kit have the extras? Why can't the make it easy for me and make them for revell


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2011)

Probably because accessory/detail part manufacturers tend to follow a new kit with parts for it, which can be around for sometime, or withdrawn, then re-released when or if the kit is re-released. In the case of the Revell kit, it was first issued when most of the people running the accessory companies weren't even born! In other words, it's been 'replaced' in the market by newer offerings, which is not to say it's a bad kit, probably just as good as some of todays kits, although with raised panel lines and maybe not some of the finesse of modern moulding techniques.


----------

